# Sony DSLR A-290



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

I have purchased a sony dslr a 290 but I'm unable to get live preview on lcd monitor while shooting photos.I have to use viewfinder which, rather gives a not so satisfactory preview.
Please let me know how to solve this problem. Thanks.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The A290 does not offer Live View.

To get that you'd have to step up to the A-390. :upset:


----------



## devagral (Jan 27, 2009)

Really disappointing and thanks for replying.


----------

